# What size bands?



## PapaPigeon (Dec 22, 2004)

Does anyone know what size bands I should order from Foy's Pigeon Supplies. I breed Show Rollers, the closest I can find is just "rollers", would that be the right size????


----------



## Motherlodelofts (Oct 9, 2004)

The current Show Rollers are quite a bit bigger than the performace bird and the bands that I use I'm sure would be to small for them, I would say a Homer band would be better suited , or maybe the next size under. Give Foys a call, they are good at answering questions.


----------



## PapaPigeon (Dec 22, 2004)

*yeah*

I emailed them and they said the Roller size, I was surprised but that's what Foys told me. Well at least i know now.


----------



## Motherlodelofts (Oct 9, 2004)

Matt , let me go look for you, They are not the same pigeon as the Birmingham. Unless the bands are oversized to begin with.


----------



## Motherlodelofts (Oct 9, 2004)

Matt I just put the qustion out there on a private list that I'm on. All roller guys , a few have show Rollers. Should be able to get an answer for you.


----------



## PapaPigeon (Dec 22, 2004)

*Thanks*

Alright, thanks. I specifically asked them show rollers and they said that it's the same size, thanks for double checking. I mean the common show roller is 2-3 times as big as birminghams, they are MONSTERS!  lol.
Thanks Again!


----------



## Motherlodelofts (Oct 9, 2004)

Matt so far I've been told the size for Modenas. I think that may be the ticket. But let me see if more feed back comes in.


----------



## re lee (Jan 4, 2003)

Are they muffed .feathers on there legs. If so size H for npa bands. that size covers muffed rollers. If they are clean legged wouldnt. size A work.


----------



## PapaPigeon (Dec 22, 2004)

*No Muffs...*

No they don't have any muffs, nice and clean legged. LOL. I really appriciate all the help you guys are giving.  Will shows accept the birds even though they don't have the right breed's band?


----------



## re lee (Jan 4, 2003)

Then npa band size A should work


----------



## Motherlodelofts (Oct 9, 2004)

Matt every one keeps telling me # 8 through the "United Roller Club" you should be able to find them onthe web , it is a show club


----------

